# AIO + GPU Luftgekühlt - Wie Kühlung aufbauen?



## Lordazitar (26. Juni 2019)

*AIO + GPU Luftgekühlt - Wie Kühlung aufbauen?*

Liebe Community,

ich werde ein System mit folgenden Komponenten bauen:

Asus ROG Strix Z390-E Gaming
i9 9900k
Asus Strix 2080Ti OC
Straight Power 11 850W

in einem Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic.

Das System wird mit der Rückseite nah bei einer Wand stehen. Deshalb (eingeschränkter Luftabzug hinten) und auch aus optischen Gründen würde ich die CPU gerne mit einer AIO kühlen. Die Graka (s.o.) ist luftgekühlt.

Meine Frage wäre nun, wie ich den Luftstrom im Gehäuse organisieren soll, also

-Grafikarte vertikal?
-wohin den Radiator, Luft von innen nach außen oder umgekehrt
-Gehäuse Luft unten und vorne rein  + hinten und oben raus? Oder nur oben raus? oder...
-macht das alles gar keinen Sinn?

...und welche AIO und welche Fans ich nehmen sollte. Leise, gut (nicht extrem) gekühlt und nett anzusehen wäre das Ziel von der Kiste. Komponenten müssen nicht die billigsten sein. Wenn on top Teile RGB AuraSync-kompatibel sind ->besonders fein.

Danke für jede Hilfe.


----------



## Patrick_87 (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: AIO + GPU Luftgekühlt - WIe Kühlung aufbauen?*

Radiator immer so montieren das die Lüfter frische Luft von außen durch den Radiator ins Gehäuse pusten. Ich würde für den 9900k mindestens einen 360mm Radiator empfehlen , am besten vorne rein dann pustest du frische Luft vorn ins Gehäuse rein mit 3 Lüftern und dann oben und hinten wieder raus.
Grafikkarte würde ich normal verbauen. Wenn sie wassergekühlt wäre , dann wäre das egal. Aber luftgekühlt saugt diese ja Luft an. Verbaust du sie nun stehend dann ist meistens zumindest der Abstand zwischen Karte und Seitenfenster zu gering. Es funktioniert natürlich , aber bessere Temperaturen hast du wenn sie normal verbaut wird.


----------



## Krautmausch (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: AIO + GPU Luftgekühlt - WIe Kühlung aufbauen?*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Radiator immer so montieren das die Lüfter frische Luft von außen durch den Radiator ins Gehäuse pusten.



Sekundiert. Wenn du deinen Radiator mit Abluft von der Grafikkarte kühlen willst, wird deine Prozessortemperatur deutlich leiden (+10°C). Luft, die durch den Radiator die Grafikkarte erreicht, macht hingegen kaum einen Unterschied (+2°C). Die Hauptwärmequelle ist die Grafikkarte, also sollte nichts mit ihrer Abluft "gekühlt" werden. Im Normalfall heißt das Radiator vorn montieren, dann Luft zur Grafikkarte, dann Abluft hinten und/oder oben raus. Wär gut, wenn RAM und VRMs nicht nur alte Grakaluft abbekommen, also die Luftzufuhr von vorn auch weiter oben sichergestellt ist. Notfalls, wenn beispielsweise der Schlauch zu kurz ist, kannst du die Reihenfolge auch umdrehen und oben durch den Radiator Luft zuführen und dann vorn absaugen, dürfte nur einen geringen Unterschied machen, ist einfach wesentlich unüblicher.


----------



## Lordazitar (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: AIO + GPU Luftgekühlt - WIe Kühlung aufbauen?*

Super, danke für die Antworten schonmal. Damit steht bereits fest, Radiator kommt vorne hin und bläst rein, 3 2 Lüfter kommen oben in die zwei hinteren oberen Slots und ziehen raus.

In dem Gehäuse habe ich die Möglichkeit, auch unten Lüfter reinzubauen. Der Abstand der aufgestellten GPU zur Scheibe scheint mir relativ groß, wenn ich das unverschämt teure Riser-Kit von Lian Li nehmen würde, was ich dann wohl täte (Gehäuse PC – O11 – LIAN LI und Riser O11 – 1 – LIAN LI).

Vor diesem Hintergrund folgende Überlegung:

a) Macht es Sinn, bei aufgestellter GPU, im Boden des Gehäuses dann Lüfter zu verbauen, die die auf der (dann nach unten gerichteten "Seite" der GPU) ausströmende GPU-Abluft nach unten raus ziehen (bei gleichzeitig den Lüftern oben, die nach oben rausziehen?
b) Wäre es in der Config a) sinnvoll, hinten auch Luft reinzupumpen anstatt raus?? Wenn man sich das Gehäuse anschaut, sieht es so aus, dass die Hinteren Lüfter oben-"vor" den Fans der GPU wären, dieser also zuführen könnten (?). Die hinteren Lüfter könnten oben Luft für MB, RAM etc. mit rein liefern. Die Graka bekäme die Luft mehr vom Radiator vorne.
Also insgesamt wäre das Setup dann: Luft vorne durch Radiator rein, hinten durch Fans rein, oben und unten durch Fans raus, GPU sitzt aufgestellt unten-mittig. Macht das Sinn?
c) Oder sollte ich einfach bei oben UND hinten raus bleiben und mir Fans im Boden sparen? Funktioniert Szenario a)+b) überhaupt oder vernichte ich einfach nur jeglichen Luftstrom, weil alles gegeneinander arbeitet?

Und schließlich: Welcher 360 AIO Kühler? Ich habe schon viel gelesen und gehört, aber jeder sagt was anderes. Da der PC im Wohnzimmer stehen wird, hätte ich nichts gegen etwas Ästhetik und  (Aura-Sync-kompatibles-, da Board und GPU von Asus) -RGB. Aber Qualität und leise geht mir im Zweifel vor Bling-Bling, wenn nicht beides zu vereinen ist.
Im Auge hatte ich den Thermaltake  Floe Riing RGB 360 TT Premium ab 157,49 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de. Aber...naja gibt halt 1000 Meinungen.
Empfohlen wurde mir auch die Alphacool  Eisbaer LT360 ab 105,16 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de.


----------



## Krautmausch (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: AIO + GPU Luftgekühlt - Wie Kühlung aufbauen?*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass der vorderste Lüfter im Deckel überhaupt nichts bringen würde, außer Frischluft aus dem Einlass direkt wieder abzusaugen.


----------



## harl.e.kin (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: AIO + GPU Luftgekühlt - Wie Kühlung aufbauen?*

O11 oder O11 Dynamic? Das ist nen Unterschied. Im Dynamic hast Du hinten keine Lüfter!


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: AIO + GPU Luftgekühlt - Wie Kühlung aufbauen?*



Lordazitar schrieb:


> Wenn on top Teile RGB AuraSync-kompatibel sind ->besonders fein.


Beachte das für D-RGB ein separater Controller benötigt wird der auch nicht mit der Aura Software geregelt werden kann. 
Es seiden du kaufst dir den teureren Asus Controller.
XSPC Addressable RGB SATA Controller (3pin, 5V)
ASUS ROG Aura Terminal RGB-Controller fuer adressierbar…

Mit dem ersten Controller hast du viele Effekte die du nutzen kannst, aber die musst du alle manuell über ein Tastenfeld bestimmen.

Grund, weil dein Mainboard nur normales RGB mit 4-Pin 12v mit bringt und kein D-RGB mit 3-Pin und 5v.

Es sind auch zwei von Grundverschiedene Systeme die nicht irgendwie miteinander verbunden werden können.
Unterschied liegt darin das mit dem normales RGB immer alle LEDs zu gleich gesteuert werden können und D-RGB hingegen jede einzelne RGB einzeln angesteuert wird. Nennt sich auch adressierbare RGB, da hier eine Datenleitung von LED zu LED geht und jede LED einzeln bestimmen kann. Solche D-RGBs können dann bestimmte Effekte wie Regenbogen oder Wellen usw. erzeugen.

Es gibt auch Mainboard die beide Anschlüsse zur Verfügung stellen, deines gehört leider nicht dazu.
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/.../G14841_ROG_STRIX_Z390-E_GAMING_UM_V2_WEB.PDF


----------



## Ace (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: AIO + GPU Luftgekühlt - WIe Kühlung aufbauen?*

welches Gehäuse ist es den nu?
Ist es ein Lian Li O11 Dynamic,ein Lian Li PC-O11 was du in dem link hast, der das O11 Air?


----------



## Ex3cut3r (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: AIO + GPU Luftgekühlt - WIe Kühlung aufbauen?*



Ace schrieb:


> welches Gehäuse ist es den nu?
> Ist es ein Lian Li O11 Dynamic,ein Lian Li PC-O11 was du in dem link hast, der das O11 Air?



Brauchst du eine Brille? Steht doch oben im Eingangspost. Er hat ein Dynamic, ich wurde es so machen. AIO an die Seite rausblasend, unten 3 Lüfter reinblasend, oben 3 Lüfter rausblasend, heiße Luft steigt nach oben.

Andere Möglichkeit, Seitlich und unten jeweils  3 Lüfter alle reinblasend, AIO nach oben rausblasend. 

Hast dann aber halt insgesamt 9 Lüfter im Case, vlt. zu laut?! Musst du halt regeln lassen (1000 RPM Max, sollten reichen) Aber ohne die  Lüfter sehe es IMO auch ziemlich leer im Dynamic aus. ^^

Das witzige ist, ich plane auch einen Build aktuell mti Ryzen 3000 (3950X, komme von einem 4770k)
Habe auch schon das Lian Li Dynamic o11. IMO ein wunderschönes Case. Meins soll ungefähr so aussehen, einzig die GPU (RTX 2080 (die ich bereits im September gekauft habe) kommt Vertical rein.

MfG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: AIO + GPU LuftgekÃ¼hlt - WIe KÃ¼hlung aufbauen?*



Ex3cut3r schrieb:


> Brauchst du eine Brille? Steht doch oben im Eingangspost. Er hat ein Dynamic, ich wurde es so machen. AIO an die Seite rausblasend, unten 3 LÃ¼fter reinblasend, oben 3 Lüfter rausblasend, heiÃŸe Luft steigt nach oben.
> 
> Andere MÃ¶glichkeit, Seitlich und unten jeweils  3 LÃ¼fter alle reinblasend, AIO nach oben rausblasend.
> 
> ...



Ich brauche keine Brille,da er im 4 Post wieder ein ganz anderes Gehäuse verlinkt hat,deswegen nochmal meine Frage.

@*Lordazitar

*so wie er es schon gesagt hat, den Radi an die Seite oder oben und unten 3x 120  Lüfter hin,ich habe auch das Gehäuse und in der Seite einen 360er Radi verbaut und oben ein 240er Radi.
Wenn du eine Riser Kabel benutzen möchtest,passen unten keine Lüfter mehr hin,je nach Grafikkartenlänge eventuell noch einer hinten.
Ich Persönlich halte nicht viel von Thermaltake aber jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack.Ich würde mir eine AIO kaufen die ich auch nachfüllen kann,da es auch zu Problemen kommen kann, da manche AIO auch vom Werk aus nicht immer ganz voll sind oder sie nach längerem Gebrauch anfangen zu Rattern durch schlechte Entlüftung.
Wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf dann lege paar Euro drauf und kaufe das Set hier anstatt eine AIO,da du dieses locker erweitern kannst mit zb. einem zusätzlichen Radi oder eventuell später die Grafikkarte Wasserkühlen möchtest.Die paar Euro Aufpreis zur AIO sind es wert und das Set ist auch besser wie jede AIO!

Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45 2x120mm - Komplettset | DIY Kits CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


Sollte das Geld noch langen,kaufst dir das hier noch und hängst alle  Lüfter dran und steuerst das ganze über die Software von Aquacomputer.

Aquacomputer QUADRO Lueftersteuerung fuer PWM-Luefter | Steuergeraete Zubehoer | Luftkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## eXquisite (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: AIO + GPU Luftgekühlt - Wie Kühlung aufbauen?*

@Ex3cut3r
Sorry aber ich muss mal unterbrechen - wozu die ganze Diskussion? 

Ist der Rechner nicht total laut mit den Corsair Lüftern da?  Egal was du machst? 

Die Kiste hätte so leicht unhörbar sein können.... wirklich unhörbar und nicht "leise".


----------



## Ex3cut3r (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: AIO + GPU Luftgekühlt - Wie Kühlung aufbauen?*



eXquisite schrieb:


> @Ex3cut3r
> Sorry aber ich muss mal unterbrechen - wozu die ganze Diskussion?
> 
> Ist der Rechner nicht total laut mit den Corsair Lüftern da?  Egal was du machst?
> ...





Spoiler



Nö. wieso laut? 300 RPM im idle und bei Spielen halt 1000RPM an der AIO und die Gehäuselüfter Max 800rpm je nach Temp weniger. Gesteuert üben den Corsair Commander Pro. 

Ist halt nicht billig. Lian Li o11 Dynamic ~ 120€ + 9 LL120 Lüfter jeweils 25€ einer mal neun macht 225€. Commander Pro ~ 60€ + Lighting Hub ~ 10€ macht 415€ quasi nur fürs Case. 

Was brauch ich noch an HW?

Corsair Hydro Series H150i Pro ab €'*'149,95 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Corsair AX850 80 PLUS Titanium 850W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'213,76 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
hloc=de

Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 1TB ab €'*'199,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (90MB1100-M0EAY0) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

AMD Ryzen 9 3950X | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

https://geizhals.de/phanteks-universal-vertical-gpu-kit-ph-vgpukt-02-a1970873.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

https://geizhals.de/g-skill-trident-z-rgb-dimm-kit-32gb-f4-3200c14d-32gtzr-a1615421.html

https://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-860-evo-1tb-mz-76e1t0b-a1756905.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

https://geizhals.de/western-digital-wd-red-10tb-wd100efax-a1626403.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

https://geizhals.de/cablemod-pro-mo...csi-fkit-nkkw-r-a1775283.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

https://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-ultragear-38gl950g-b-a1952517.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Billig ist anders, aber der PC wird auch wieder (wie mein 4770k Build von 2013) sehr lange bestand haben. Von daher, was solls, man lebt nur einmal. 
Und Cyberpunk 2077 kann kommen, obwoh es Mega wäre, wenn davor noch eine  RTX 3080 Ti oder non Ti kommen wurde. Mit der aktuellen RTX 2080 und  auf 3840x1600 wird wohl etwas zäh werden.


----------



## Ace (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: AIO + GPU Luftgekühlt - Wie Kühlung aufbauen?*

@ *eXquisite*

Die Kidis von heute wollen ja viel blink.. Blink... und viel Blink.. Blink... hilft viel 
und wenn man bedenkt das diese Lüfter hier 10x besser sind   *Klick mich *
und man für den Preis was er da oben für für 9 Lüfter bezahlt von denen 50 Stück bekommt kann man eigentlich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln,
aber die haben ja kein Blink.. Blink und Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.


----------



## Ex3cut3r (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: AIO + GPU Luftgekühlt - Wie Kühlung aufbauen?*



Ace schrieb:


> @ *eXquisite*
> 
> Die Kidis von heute wollen ja viel blink.. Blink... und viel Blink.. Blink... hilft viel
> und wenn man bedenkt das diese Lüfter hier 10x besser sind   *Klick mich *
> ...





Spoiler



Ich bin 29...und arbeite für mein Geld, wo ist jetzt das Problem, wenn ich eine schlichte Gehäuse Beleuchtung in Weiß oder sonst was haben will? Von RGB Querbeet, halte ich auch nix. Ist doch mein Geld, was kümmert es dich?


----------



## Ace (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: AIO + GPU Luftgekühlt - Wie Kühlung aufbauen?*

ja sag ich doch Kidi  (Spaß)

Du kannst dir natürlich kaufen was du möchtest,es geht in erster Linie erst mal darum dem Thread Ersteller eine gute Beratung zu geben
und nicht was du dir kaufen möchtest.


----------



## Venom89 (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: AIO + GPU Luftgekühlt - Wie Kühlung aufbauen?*



eXquisite schrieb:


> @Ex3cut3r
> Sorry aber ich muss mal unterbrechen - wozu die ganze Diskussion?
> 
> Ist der Rechner nicht total laut mit den Corsair Lüftern da?  Egal was du machst?
> ...



Habe bei mir auch 3 von den Ll120 verbaut. Sind auf meinem internen 360er Radi verbaut. Wären sie laut hätte ich sie direkt wieder rausgeschmissen .
Bei mir laufen sie aber auch mit maximal 450 RPM


----------



## eXquisite (30. Juni 2019)

*AW: AIO + GPU Luftgekühlt - Wie Kühlung aufbauen?*

Dann habt ihr noch nie was leises gehört  Die LL120 sind nicht schlecht aber schon relativ laut... Ne Corsair AIO auch...

Bei meinem Rechner hört man nur Luftrauschen - er ist quasi unhörbar wenn man sich nicht drauf konzentriert, der Kühlschrank nebenan ist lauter - keine HDD, GPU im Idle aus und Netzteil ist n Dark Power Pro, ich hab die 140ger ELoops in schwarz.

Die Corsair Lüfter sehen super aus - keine Frage - aber die sind echt nicht leise...

Die Arctic da oben aber auch nicht - holt euch mal nen Noctua, nen E-Loop, nen Black Silent Pro oder nen SW3 - die sind leise bzw. bis ca. 650 RPM nur Luftrauschen - 0 Motorgeräusch.

Aber geiler Rechner, gerade die EK WaKü ist bestimmt fett - ich dümpel hier nur mit nem 1700er und ner Vega 64 rum - reicht noch volllkommen aus - hab jetzt 2,5TB SSD - seitdem ist er wirklich unhörbar.


----------



## shark75 (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: AIO + GPU Luftgekühlt - Wie Kühlung aufbauen?*

Wie kann man 9 Lüfter mit dem Corsair Commander Pro ansteuern? Er hat doch nur 6 Eingänge - oder müssen dann zwei Stück genutzt werden?


----------



## harl.e.kin (16. Juli 2019)

*AW: AIO + GPU Luftgekühlt - Wie Kühlung aufbauen?*

6 am Commander und 3 an der Pumpe und schon kannst du alle schön über icue einstellen.


----------



## Gerwald (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: AIO + GPU Luftgekühlt - Wie Kühlung aufbauen?*

Ob frische Luft von außen ins Gehäuse oder oder raus blasen, das ist ein ewige Streit frage. Wenn man sagt ne die Luft von außen rein kommt das Argument, aber dann bläst du den Rest im Rechner warme Luft zu. Was ist wenn man zwei verbaut, dann bläst meist auch einer rein einer raus. dann ist diese Diskussion eh schon sinnlos. Ich kühle CPU mit Wasser den Rest mit Luft. 

Zur Zeit ist das bei mir noch so aufgebaut in einen Corsair 780T: 2 x 14o Front rein, Heck 1 x  140 raus, Top WKÜ 3 x 120 raus. Weil die Lüfter aber nicht einheitlich sind werde ich das ändern ( Gehäuselüfter sind die original die im Gehäuse waren. 

Da wird dann so aussehen, Front 3 x 120 rein, Heck 1 x 140 raus, Top WKÜ 3 x 120 raus. Werden aber auch in der WKÜ anderen Lüfter  verbaut. 

Probleme weil ich raus blase in der WKÜ hatte ich noch nie. Es ist vor her der 2700X mit 4GHZ auf allen Kernen mit einer 240 nie über 68 Grad gegangen und jetzt geht auch jetzt der 3900X nicht über 78 Grad wenn alle Kernen auf 4,2GHZ laufen ( übertakte da aber nicht, nur das was er selber macht)  Ist halt nur eine Frage wie viel frische Luft bring ich rein. 

Eigentlich ist es egal wie du es macht, Wichtig ist das du genug Bewegung bei der Luft im Gehäuse hast. Es spielt auch keine Rolle wenn du in knapp gegen die Wand stellst mit dem Heck. Du hast hinten ja die Anschlüsse, der Abstand wird reichen. Anderes wäre es wenn der Rechner richtig ein gezwängt ist so das die Warme Luft nur mehr in die Richtung kann in der du Ansaugst.  Weil dann würdest du sie im Kreis blasen und die Luft immer mehr aufheizen. 

Es hängt halt auch immer ein wenig vom  Gehäuse ab was und wie man es macht. Mein 780T ist halt sehr groß das heizt sich nicht so schnell auf. Der obere 140 in der Font bläst jetzt die hälfte der Luft ober der Grafikkarte rein. Dann bei 3 x 120 in der Front wird der untere unter der Grafikkarte rein blasen, der mittlere auf höhe der Grafikkarte der ober wird ober der Grafikkarte rein blasen. Der hinter 140 sorgt immer dafür das von den Spannungswandlern auch genug Luft weg komme und sich nicht die WKÜ das alles antun muss. 
In einen kleiner Gehäuse geht das so vielleicht nicht, zumal sich kleiner Gehäuse auch schneller aufheizen als große. Wenn du ein Gehäuse hast wo die vorderen Lüfter halb verdeckt sind, oder ein Glasplatte weil es halt gut aussieht kommt vielleicht auch weniger Luft rein.  Wie gesagt es hängt halt immer vom Gehäuse auch ab, von der große und wie kann die Luft rein und raus. Auf wie viel widerstand hat sie im Gehäuse, um so kleiner um so größer auch der widerstand gibt es. 

Wenn du die WKÜ in die Front knallst und der Grafikkarte wird es zu heiß ( was ich aber kaum glaube ) dann kannst du sofern das dein Gehäuse hergibt und deine Grafikkarte das kann einen Lüfter direkt an die Grafikkarte anschließen und im Boden verbauen. Das hab ich auch schon mal getestet. Hab ihn aber wieder aufgebaut weil ich bei mir nie gesehen habe das den die Grafikkarte je dazu geschaltet hat. 

PS: Kleiner Tipp noch, halte dein Gehäuse innen sauber. Um so mehr Dreck der auch die Kühlflächen mit der Zeit zu macht um so schlechter wird es.-)


----------



## chris-gz (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: AIO + GPU Luftgekühlt - Wie Kühlung aufbauen?*

Da darf es eigentlich keine zwei Meinungen geben. Frischluft muss ins Gehäuße UND auch wieder raus. Habe ich zwei Radis, blase ich 2 mal rein und mit irgend einem Lüfter hinten wieder raus. Da dann CPU und GPU bereits per Radi gekühlt werden, gibt es keine Restkomponenten, die ein Problem mit lauwarmer Luft haben, bezüglich kühlen. Habe ich 1 Radi und noch mal 3-4 Lüfter, kann ich überlegen wie ich es mache, bzw. testen. Da kann ich dann den Radi raus blasen lassen und die ganzen Lüfter rein, da in diesem Fall meistens CPU oder GPU per Luft gekühlt werden und da will ich nicht mit warmer Lüft kühlen.


----------

